# they're at it already!



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Look closely and you'll see that there's a hen in the first picture. When you find her, you'll know what the gobbler's doing. Pics were taken April 2.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Facing him...back to the picture taker.


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice shot!
Where was this pic taken?


----------



## MichaelM (Nov 15, 2004)

*Great Picture*

Nigel
That is a great picture, it is really nice to see that they are at it already.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice pic Nigel ,I got 92 pics on my camera in 2 days.No nasty stuff.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Thanks guys... it's in York Region. 

Pic, the hen's actually facing in the same direction as the tom... look for her head between his beard and his body.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I love Turkey porn


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Even through the weather was crapy for so long they seem to be mating really early this year. My dad seen a tom breeding a hen the last week of March. Might be another tough hunt this year if they are all done breeding by the start of the hunt.

Matt


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

XTRMN8R said:


> I love Turkey porn


:eyebrows:


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Pinto.... I take it that's a picture of your nominee for the next Martin girl?

Somebody please get Kenney some professional help....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*help, sure I could use some right bout now .....*

when's turkey opening for Zone 62 :wink:

I don't have a new 2008 reg's book, and of course the MNR's webpage is a pain to try and navigate ..... anyone got a link for me :embara:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

pintojk said:


> when's turkey opening for Zone 62 :wink:
> 
> I don't have a new 2008 reg's book, and of course the MNR's webpage is a pain to try and navigate ..... anyone got a link for me :embara:


Ask and ye shall receive...

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR/pubs/pubmenu.html#hunting


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Pic said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...
> 
> http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR/pubs/pubmenu.html#hunting


thanks Pic


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Seeing lots of strutting Tom's in my backroad travels around here the past few days.


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*Lots near YCB*

I've been within 15 yards of more than a few just around the corner from the club! ...wanted to, I really, really wanted to... but I didn't.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey Matty, Isn't that what the Canadian mods do to people trying to have fun in the Canadian section?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Robert I don't what to say*



cath8r said:


> Hey Matty, Isn't that what the Canadian mods do to people trying to have fun in the Canadian section?


You must have started to go crazy, worrying about the beating your going to get at LKA next weekend


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

H.M. Murdock said:


> You must have started to go crazy, worrying about the beating your going to get at LKA next weekend




hey Matty don't worry I got Rob wrapped around my leg and have that warm feeling


----------

